# Other Pythons > Morelia >  What kind of carpet did I just buy?

## DavidG

It looks cool to me. Just not sure what it is. Do you know?  :Wink: 






 :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_juddb_ (03-04-2009)

----------


## m00kfu

Sorry bud, but that's not a carpet.  You just bought a plain old corn snake.  Might as well send it over here.  :Good Job:

----------

karmak (02-23-2013)

----------


## rebeccabecca

It looks like a Jaguar Coastal Carpet Python to me but I could be wrong.

----------


## DutchHerp

...an ugly one?  *WRONG*

...a really nice jaguar-looking _Morelia_?  *WINNER*

----------


## juddb

WOW, great looking animal :Good Job:

----------


## Crusader71

I would say its a sweet Jag

----------


## azpythons

ive never been fond of carpet pythons really, my neighbor has one and i kinda thoguht it was ugly...but that one is sweeetaliciousalliocious

----------


## mainbutter

That's one of the nicest looking snakes I've ever seen.

Congrats on the pickup!

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Definately a beautiful animal, I'd say a jag too, Great markings,
Thanks

----------


## DavidG

Any idea of the local?  :Rolleyes2:   :Wink: 


Thanks for all the comments guys. Anyone looking is free to post up, call it ugly if you want.

----------


## DutchHerp

> Anyone looking is free to post up, call it ugly if you want.


Hideous.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DavidG

Guess I won't be sending it your way.  :Razz:

----------


## DutchHerp

> Guess I won't be sending it your way.


I love hideous snakes.  Somebody needs to love 'em, and I sacrifice myself to take in these monstrous beasts...

----------


## Chuck

I would like to see more pictures of that snakes head pattern and head shape if you had some time.

----------


## Kryptonian

Not sure myself, but I can tell you for sure its not the kund you lay out in front of the fireplce.

----------


## Lucas339

dang david that thing is hot!!  how many morelia are you up to now!?!?!

----------


## DavidG

Periodically I let stuff go. I have 2 neo chondros, a yearling from Sigal Herp, and a aru adult.

One pure jungle, a pure Bredli, and this weird looking critter that I need help identifing.  :Wink: 


Edit, I will try and get him to hold still for some pictures tonight. It's warm here, maybe a few outdoor shots.

----------


## DavidG

Super wicked cool blue tail. PNG!

----------


## DutchHerp

David.... I love your snakes...a lot.

----------


## DavidG

Ha, thanks. That's the Rico Walder PNG x Biak critter. I just took some outside pics of him, don't have to many of him so I thought I'd share. I began losing light so I had to end with that. The pics on page one are with flash, you can see how much the jags colors POP and how neon they are in this one I believe.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> David.... I love your snakes...a lot.


I second that!!

----------


## snakelady

Cool looking Jag.
Oh, I mean...It's awful! Those others aren't serious about taking it off your hands. 
I'll save you from it, 'cause I'm sure it will bite you and make you bleed to death. If you don't give it to me. 

 :Wink:

----------


## DavidG

Ha, thanks for the approval guys. I was hoping Colin would jump in to shoot at identifying this little guy. It's a 50% male jungle jag. Pick of the litter of Will Birds stock.

----------


## Chuck

> One pure jungle, a pure Bredli, and this weird looking critter that I need help identifing.


So how do you know that jungle more so than the bredli are pure? or not of mixed ancestry I should say. 

Its much easier to see the jungle influence in the 2nd set of pics.  That head is weird not sure if its the head pattern that is doing it to me or what, pretty wild.

----------


## Malekhant

That's one real smokin jaguar. Best of a clutch?

----------


## DavidG

It's a snake with very good linage. Any jag besides coastals are intergrades. I have a jungle from great linage. 

It is the second prettiest according to Will, however the prettier one was showing VERY minimal neuro issues and this one is not. Take your pic at which is best.

----------


## Beardedragon

> 


Is it just me or does it look like a stick is going through the snakes head? 


Anyways, Awesome snakes!

Blah E(I)DI(O)T! It looks like its going through its head because I A. cant tell a snakes head apart from its body, and B. I didnt see that its face was in full shot of the camera and what I was seeing was its heck wraped around the twig. DOH!

----------


## DavidG

It's the only position I could get him in. To me it looks like he's trying to hang himself, ha. You know what they say about green trees, they are only good to look at.

----------


## Chuck

> It's a snake with very good linage. Any jag besides coastals are intergrades. I have a jungle from great linage.


That is fine I was just intrested in your pure jungles, so are you backing off that statment of them being pure to them just being from good linage.

----------


## DavidG

I only have one pure jungle and he is that, pure. I'm not turning this into a purity debate. You can take it how ever you'd like, as I don't know what I'm talking about, don't believe me, or whatever.

----------


## frankykeno

LOL my first quick glimpse at that shot and I thought "omg snake, head, stick...oh dear".  Of course I'm on heavy cold meds tonight so nothing seems quite right.  :Rolleyes2: 

David, as always your snakes are beyond gorgeous!

----------


## DavidG

> LOL  Of course I'm on heavy cold meds tonight so nothing seems quite right. 
> 
> David, as always your snakes are beyond gorgeous!



Thanks so much  :Very Happy: 


seriously, I really appreciate the response to this guy. I enjoy giving him a home and I'm glad everyone else seems to enjoy seeing him. I can't wait for him to shed a few more times and the yellow to come out.

----------


## Chuck

> I only have one pure jungle and he is that, pure. I'm not turning this into a purity debate. You can take it how ever you'd like, as I don't know what I'm talking about, don't believe me, or whatever.


This isn't a purity debate, you call this jungle pure not me so I am curious how you know this jungle is pure. If you say you have a pure jungle and you want anyone who is into morelia to take you serious you need to be able to say more about it than, believe me or don't.  Pure means you can trace it all the way back to founding stock that came into the states over twenty years ago. There are a handful of people I would even consider creditable making a statement like that, as it takes a great deal or research to come anywhere close to being able to say something like that, and in the end you will never truly know as no one kept records back then so its all trust in the people you talk to.  You know in another post you said to take what is on the internet with a grain of salt. This was because you read something that wasn't the case. I found that statement ironic then as I do now. 

Chuck

----------


## snakewispera

Nice Jag mate...
 Looks like a Jungle Jag diamond to me, but you bought it....

Rockhampton locality?

----------


## DavidG

> This isn't a purity debate, you call this jungle pure


I'm gonna go ahead and hit your statement right there. Go re-read the statement. You can not have a pure jungle jag. 



Pure jungle




snake, it does not have any diamond in it. Thanks for the comment.

----------


## SamuraiZr0

I'd venture to say Jag myself.. and a nice one at that!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

You bought the wrong one. But no problem I'll take him off yor hands! :Wink: 

Seriously though, a very nice pick up. :Smile:

----------


## Chuck

> Periodically I let stuff go. I have 2 neo chondros, a yearling from Sigal Herp, and a aru adult.
> 
> *One pure jungle, a pure Bredli, and this weird looking critter that I need help identifing*. 
> 
> 
> Edit, I will try and get him to hold still for some pictures tonight. It's warm here, maybe a few outdoor shots.


Please don't talk to me like I don't know what I am talking about its insulting. 

Well I guess you posted a picture that is proof enough for me sorry for questioning your animals purity  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  So who did you get this animal from anyway?

----------


## DutchHerp

That's a hot little jungle David, how have his yellows been developing?

----------


## DavidG

Chuck, in the spirit of getting back on topic I'll just say they are from Will Bird to shortly answer the question.


Dutch, He shed last night/ this morning while I was sleeping. I can not even begin to describe how amazing it is coming out. He's eating right now but I'll get you some updated pics in a few days.

----------


## DutchHerp

> Chuck, in the spirit of getting back on topic I'll just say they are from Will Bird to shortly answer the question.
> 
> 
> Dutch, He shed last night/ this morning while I was sleeping. I can not even begin to describe how amazing it is coming out. He's eating right now but I'll get you some updated pics in a few days.


I was gonna guess either Andrew Hare or Will Bird...

Well anyway, can't wait to see some updated pics!

----------


## Chuck

> Chuck, in the spirit of getting back on topic I'll just say they are from Will Bird to shortly answer the question.


No prob I think I made my point, its a nice jungle and you have a nice Jag there also.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

> I was hoping Colin would jump in to shoot at identifying this little guy. It's a 50% male jungle jag. Pick of the litter of Will Birds stock.


for what it's worth, i promise this would have been my guess.   :Smile: 

nice jag, should be a fun little project.

----------


## Nick Mutton

Against my better judgment I will chime in here.

I know Will Bird pretty well and I  really like the guy, he does have some very nice looking jungles, however on the issue of purity I can say this.

Will has always told me that his jungles were pure as far as he knew but that they lacked the kind of background to be absolutely certain. In fact I  imported a female pure jungle from Europe for him that he wanted specifically so that he could breed his zebra to a known pure jungle.

This in no way invalidates Wills jungles, they may well be the real things, they do look like pure jungles and as far as anyone can tell they are, but this falls short of certainty.

Nick

----------


## DavidG

> Against my better judgment I will chime in here.
> 
> I know Will Bird pretty well and I  really like the guy, he does have some very nice looking jungles, however on the issue of purity I can say this.
> 
> Will has always told me that his jungles were pure as far as he knew but that they lacked the kind of background to be absolutely certain. In fact I  imported a female pure jungle from Europe for him that he wanted specifically so that he could breed his zebra to a known pure jungle.
> 
> This in no way invalidates Wills jungles, they may well be the real things, they do look like pure jungles and as far as anyone can tell they are, but this falls short of certainty.
> 
> Nick



Nick, guess I misunderstood. TVR picked up both of these (I know you frequent the carpet forum.) both were bought for him and then sold to me. I was almost certain Dam 10 and sire 7 had linage.

----------


## Steve'O

:Smile:  What a great animal. Very jealous!

----------


## waltah!

Oh Steve, you are not the only jealous one here! David has some smokin animals.

----------


## DavidG

> Oh Steve, you are not the only jealous one here! David has some smokin animals.



Thanks for the comments again guys.

Walt, I promise to do a huge pic thread when it warms up and I have some time to do out doors shots. If you're on dial up better make your switch to cable now!

----------

_waltah!_ (03-17-2009)

----------

